# ford 3400 hydro help



## fxdwg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

hi 
new here 
tried to post this before 
2nd time charm ?
in need of a lift hydo. system diagram for 1969 3400 
please help !
thanks in advance
fx:dazed:


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The attached diagrams are from the "Official New Holland Online Parts Store". You are also going to need a Service Manual for your 3400 to learn how to repair it. You can get a service manual on the internet, Tractor Supply Stores, and ebay often has a good selection to choose from.


----------



## fxdwg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Big T . thank you very much !


----------



## fxdwg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

big t 
do you have any info/trouble shooting ignition system 
I see no glow plugs how dose this system fire ? 3 cyclnder desiel


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Your tractor does not have glow plugs, it has a "thermostart" installed on the intake manifold for starting in cold weather. After pre-heating, the thermostart injects heated/vaporized fuel into the intake manifold while you are cranking for cold starts. Some guys say it injects fire into the manifold. 

My Ford 3600 has a pushbutton below the ignition switch to hold in for preheating the thermostart. Hold the button in for 10 seconds (or longer if extremely cold).

Your tractor may have the preheat function built into the ignition key. If you don't have the pushbutton below the keyswitch,or elsewhere on your dash, try turning the key to the left for preheating. 

Or maybe your starter key has it built into the start position (halfway to start in the spring loaded position). It's there somewhere.

You need an "owner/operators manual" for your 3400 tractor, to learn the basics of how to operate your 3400. Tractor Supply Stores may have one. Ebay usually has a good selection of manuals.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Getting a diesel started after it has been sitting idle for a prolonged period can be a problem. My tractor can be a PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. 

If the diesel fuel in the tank is old, drain the tank and replace with fresh fuel. How long has it been since your fuel filter was changed?? Might be a good time to change it.

The following procedure was originally posted by *Jerry/MT* on another Ford Forum. Others have added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen. Follow it step-by-step:
_______________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## fxdwg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

to all in this forum thank you very very much ! 
happy easter 
fxdwg01


----------

